# GoToMyPC Connectivity Issues



## jeanettemj9 (Jul 14, 2009)

I can connect to the internet but everytime the GoToMyPC viewer goes to dowload I get an error stating that there is a problem with the internet connection and the viewer cannot download

I think it is an issue with my Norton 360 software but I'm not sure how to fix it. I made sure the windows firewall was off and I gave gotomypc access on the managing the Norton Firewall page - but it still will not download.

Please help!
Thanks!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

As you've paid for the GoToMyPC service, you can use their free technical support. Contact details: *https://www.gotomypc.com/en_US/contactUs.tmpl*


----------

